# The Cat & The Loo



## LadyAbbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was just very curious to know if anyone has had any similar experiences to mine where my cat follows me into the bathroom & will insist on standing on my lap, purring her head off, drooling & making a huge fuss of me whilst I go to the loo!! She's not normally a "lapcat" but she's there every single time!! I find it adorable of her to the point where I'll stay sat on the loo for a good ten minutes afterwards whilst she continues to make a fuss of me!! I've tried inviting her onto my lap without having to go to the loo but she's not interested. She's a quirky girl & I love her to bits - just curious to see if this is a cat thing or is it just my girl? 

Thanks xx


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

My little girl follows me all over and when i go to the loo she follows and gets on my lap, and just lays down for a fuss,
but she loves to sit on me and be fussed. i just think they are so sweet when they do this it makes me feel as if no matter what i do i am loved.


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my cats was obsessed with anyone in the bathroom - on the loo, in the shower, in the bath. Got the the stage when I'd say 'shower' before I went to have one and he'd bound upstairs and sit by the shower, sometimes poking his head around the shower curtain.

I don't know why they like it, but it's cute! :smile5:


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

My sister's cat Meiko likes to wath people on the loo and see what is going on *in* the loo

I think they just find hoomans naked funny.


----------



## Wendyj (Sep 29, 2010)

my two are similar Tiger likes to sit on my lap - which again he doesn't do at any other time and Oscar likes to sit nearby or have a sneaky peek inside the bowl. Strange but loveable, I guess they all have their little quirks, which makes them or the more lovable.


----------



## LadyAbbie (Jul 22, 2010)

All your stories have made me smile  Pepper also has a growing fascination with looking at what's in the bowl too!!! :yikes: 
And there have been times when I've nicknamed her the Andrex Kitty because she likes to grab the toilet paper whilst on my lap and pull it off then try to eat it!! :smilewinkgrin: Cats are the best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Reminds me of this from LolCats:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

mine does loo cuddles, then later started computer chair cuddles - thinks she likes me to sit up properly!!


----------



## CazandMark (Jul 7, 2011)

Ha - when my other half goes to the toilet our kittens will come in to investigate - he leaves the door open when I'm out the house as their litter trays are there.

On one occasion Hermione jumped and sat in his boxers. Lol


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

I once went to use the loo, but found this instead!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

yep another loo fan here  Missie comes running as soon as she hears you tinkle lol and if you haven't got the door open she will claw and meow till it is : what she likes to do is sit in the basin next to the loo so you can turn the tap on and she will drink from it or play etc... bshe is a wierd cat, when she was a kitten she used to get in the bath with you totally up to her neck!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

When my cats see me going towards the bathroom, they race to see who can get there first to sit on my lap


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

At my last flat, if I got up in the night to go to the loo, Napoleon would follow me in and pee in the sink behind me! They are strange and funny creatures sometimes...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Defintely a cat thing. They seem to be fascinated by human toileting habits. If I do not let them in from the outset then they scratch and miaow at the door the whole time. :cursing:


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I posted this a while back, but this is Oscar when my husband goes to the loo...










With me, he just knows whenever I sneak in there and is straight into the bathroom and on my lap, and then he turns around to get comfortable and stares at me if I do not pet him whilst he is there.
Wilbur just sits on the bathmat, but again feels the needs to accompany me.

As I have a 4 year old son I know I gave up the right to privacy a long time agao, but come on guys, 5 minutes of peace?.....


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Lumboo that is so funny.

I love cats, they are so entertaining.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My cats follow me and watch me using the toilet and also enjoy being with me when I bath or shower although they won't try jump in unless they fall in lol.


----------



## Suki2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

One off mine loves it when I am on the loo and always Instances on having a look at the result.


----------

